# Unable to view files on networked pc



## ColinG (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have 2 XP PC's on my home network. 

My daughter,s PC can view all the files on mine, however I cannot view the any files on my daughter's pc - im confused!

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## jamoley (Sep 15, 2005)

i had huge issues with this myself, I used to type ipconfig into the command line to get my ip address and then use the other computer to connect to mine using run (other ip address). this worked but it was very tedious. is there a way of correcting it so we can browse the files without this method?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


----------



## squonky2005 (Jan 8, 2006)

Just joined the forum and while browsing the file sharing thread I noticed your problem. I had the same issue and I found out the problem is not on the computer receiving the error but on the other computer. It was generating error Event ID 2011 caused by the antivirus program. I resolved it by going to the Microsoft knowledge base here :-

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;177078


----------



## trickyt (Sep 18, 2004)

I had the same problem after installing a new router. 

I solved it by logging on to my router (on mine you type 192.168.1.1 into the internet explorer window). Then I put in the user name and password (on mine the default was "admin" and "1234"), then go into expert mode, and find the section which reads: Configure, IP Passthtough. 

On mine it was "Enabled". By setting it to "disabled" the computer suddenly became visible to the network (after re-starting the router and the PC). 

Why does this work? All my computers except the invisible one had IP addresses like 192.168.1.33 or 192.168.1.34 or 192.168.1.35 etc. However the invisible computer had an IP address starting 85.5.134....... (You can see the IP address by loading the command prompt from accessories and tyoing in "ipconfig". 

According to my router "If "User Configured PC" is selected, a local PC must be manually configured to have the public IP address." 

Thus when the PC had an address outside the Local range of IP numbers starting with 192.168..... it will not be found as part of the network.


----------

